# Couple of pics from my last track day..



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Figured I'd share some pics and a vid of me from a couple of weekends ago.. Enjoy:




























The video is of a buddy following me, while my camera is in the bottom right. You can see two points of view


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG dude, that looks sooooo freakin intense. Mad props for what you do there, that video is crazy. Thanks for sharing. Btw, how fast are ya goin??


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOVE IT! Very sexy!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG dude, that looks sooooo freakin intense. Mad props for what you do there, that video is crazy. Thanks for sharing. Btw, how fast are ya goin??


Honestly... I don't know lol.. I don't really look down, on the straight away when I'm towards the end I've taken peeks and the max I've seen is around 150ish


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, Oh my gosh that is awesome, I have been on a bike and done 120, that is intense. Thanks for sharing, I am digging these pics


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I watched 38 seconds and had to stop... those corners scare me... but... very cool for you  bahhaha


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Figured I'd share how my season almost ended 

I crashed a couple of weeks ago and the bike was in pretty bad shape, I got right back up.. Took me a couple of weeks to rebuild but I got back out on the horse...










oh the irony, notice the sticker on the bottom of bike.









This was on Monday, back out:


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice pics - good vids too. What track? 

I have a few GoPro videos myself I'll have to post up here sometime.

Did you go down at the track or street? At least you got her back together.


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

I still miss my 08, it was such a fun bike. But I find more joy in my MKIV surprisingly, cars are more my forte right now. I will get another bike. I am thinking 09+ flat plane R1.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Save_hutch for bumping this thread. I never saw these.

Tight work jmejiaa!!


----------

